# Freudenstädter Schleifle - Mitleidstour



## Cook (23. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht kennt mich hier noch jemand? Aber im Sommer bin ich nicht mehr so oft auf grosser Bike-Tour.

Aber ich lese hier im Lokalforum öfters von unschönen Begegnungen mit Wanderern. Dieses Problem gibt es um Freudenstadt kaum, da wenig Wanderer unterwegs sind. Man trifft höchst selten mal auf Menschen ;-)

Falls irgendjemand mal Interesse hat von Freudenstadt aus eine gscheide Tour zu machen würde ich mal den Vorturner für die "Sahnestückchen" machen:

Man kann verschiedene Schleifen fahren: 14km, 22km und 38km. Max.500hm. Dauer: 1,25h, 2h, 3h bei zügiger Fahrt ohne Pause.
Die Strecken sind überwiegend harte Singletrails mit Trialpassagen, durch Forstwege verbunden. Die Anforderung ans Material sind hoch, Kondition braucht man nicht so viel, eher Kraftausdauer und Technik.

Also, vielleicht findet sich ein Häufchen der Karlsruher und Freiburger zusammen! Werd das Ganze dann vertiefen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juni 2003)

Das bekommen wir doch bestimmt mal gebacken! Vielleicht noch im Juli?! Vielleicht machste einfach mal einen Terminvorschlag ...

Wo würde denn die "Schleiferei" stattfinden? Ich war letztes WE am Huzenbacher See - zum Biken wahrscheinlich nicht so der Hit, als Pausenstation wärs aber nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (23. Juni 2003)

Hallöle Schwarzspecht!

Huzenbacher See ist eine Top-Adresse zum biken! Ist aber nicht in meinem Angebot enthalten, zu viele hm.

Die Schleifen sind im Gebiet FDS-Zwieselberg, die Grenzwege Richtung Kniebis und Richtung Schmiedsberger Platz (Mittelweg). Und direkt ums Stadtgebiet. Man ist also nie sooo weit weg von FDS.

Terminvorschlag: Sonntag 29.6. Start 9Uhr?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2003)

....neue Region erkunden ,und das mit Tourenguide ist immer klasse. Am besten du machst gleich mal 3 Terminvorschläge  , da stehn die Chancen besser ne kleine Herde zusammen zu kriegen.


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2003)

besser andersrum:

Wer kann wann nicht ?

Ich für meinen Teil könnte bis auf 20.07. "immer" (was heissen soll dass ich den Termin dann noch von der Familie absegnen lassen "muss"...))

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2003)

bei mir wird`s am 5./6. und 19./20. (Juli) mit Biken recht blöd ausschaun.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Axel Ka _
> *Terminvorschlag: Sonntag 29.6. Start 9Uhr?*



Da gehts bei mir definitiv nicht -> siehe Ride-or-die-Fred! Am 28. Juno werde ich wohl (solo) eine Ausnüchteruings-Tour (nach einer Feier) starten.

Ich dachte eher an Ende Juli - das wäre dann mein Vorschlag für einen gelungenen NL-Juli:
12. oder 13. Juli "Teufelsmühle & Co."
26. oder 27. Juli "Mitleiden in FDS"


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2003)

kann immer nur die Sonntage...


----------



## Cook (23. Juni 2003)

27.7. bin ich schon im Urlaub!

6.7. und 20.7 würde evtl. auch gehen.

Am 29.6. fahr ich aber sowieso. Deshalb sind auch "Einzelfahrer" zugelassen!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juni 2003)

6. oder 20. könnte bei mir auch klappen!

HAAAAAAAAAAAALLLOOOOOOOOO, NOOOORTHEEERN LIIIIGHTS!
Wird das wieder 'ne "Alte-Herren-Tour"? Hockt die ganze Jugend mit dem *rsch in der Sonne?

Auch gut!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Froschel (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> 
> 12. oder 13. Juli "Teufelsmühle & Co."
> 26. oder 27. Juli "Mitleiden in FDS" *



wie wärs denn mit genau umgekehrt ????? nämlich:
12. oder 13. Juli "Mitleiden in FDS"
26. oder 27. Juli "Teufelsmühle & Co."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Axel Ka _
> *27.7. bin ich schon im Urlaub!
> 
> 6.7. und 20.7 würde evtl. auch gehen.
> ...



Nur nochmal zur Info,
da ich nicht langfristig planen kann! :-(

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juni 2003)

@ Axel Ka
Bei dir scheints ja am 12./13. nicht zu gehen, oder?

Bernhard kann am 5./6. und 19./20. nicht, fez kann grundsätzlich sonntags, aber nicht am 20. (kennt jemand "Dürfen Hunde fernsehen" von Loriot;-)!

Und nun?


----------



## Cook (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *@ Axel Ka
> Bei dir scheints ja am 12./13. nicht zu gehen, oder?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht will auch gar keiner 

Und wenn morgen früh keiner mitfährt, bringe ich meine Tochter aufs Turnfest und fahr abends ne kleine Runde. Und nochmal: auch Einzelgäste sind willkommen!

Ich meld mich rechtzeitig wenns bei mir an einem WE klappen sollte. Im Notfall wirds August...

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Thomas Ka (28. Juni 2003)

hi, alle miteinander,

bin neu hier in der gegend, und würde morgen gern mitfahren wollen. treffpunkt 9.00 Uhr ist klar - jedoch wo? bitte um eine beschreibung für einen, der noch nie in freudenstadt war - komme mit auto und rad'l hinten drin.

wie lange würde die runde denn dauern?

bitte um nachricht bis 20.00 Uhr - danach bin ich weg.

danke im voraus

thomas ka


----------



## Cook (29. Juni 2003)

Tut mir echt leid, Thomas. Konnte aber erst jetzt wieder reinschauen, hab Probleme seit der Serverumstellung.

Den Tag heut hab ich anderweitig verplant, weil bis gestern keiner mit wollte.

Wenn du aus Schramberg kommst, könnten wir auch mal abends eine Runde drehen? Moosenmättle und Farrenkopf interessieren mich in deiner Ecke besonders...

Gruß von
Axel Ka
an
Thomas Ka


----------



## Thomas Ka (1. Juli 2003)

aber sicher ...

bin zu fast allen schandtaten bereit, die mir die gegend hier etwas näher bringen. leider ist es bei mir arbeitstechnisch im moment etwas schwierig für eine abendrunde - aber am wochenende wird's schon mal klappen. ich ziehe mir regelmäßig das forum unter die augen - denke dass wir da noch von einander hören. außerdem muss ich mir erst mal was anderes für unter das hinterteil zulegen - alles ab 50km schmerzt ohne ende

nochmals danke für das angebot - bis bald

thomas ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Axel Ka _
> *Vielleicht will auch gar keiner*



Also, ich bin nach wie vor interessiert (falls ich meine Erkältung überlebe), schlage aus gesundheitlichen und terminlichen Gründen (Regeneration) jetzt den 20. Juli vor - das bekommen wir doch notfalls auch alleine hin, oder?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## fez (2. Juli 2003)

ich feiere an diesem Tag gleichzeitig meinen Geburtstag und die Taufe meines ersten Neffen (? ... Kind der Schwester meiner Frau...)

))

Gruss Frank


----------



## Triple F (2. Juli 2003)

Bin auch nachwievor an nem Treffen interessiert. Am 20. ist doch "Das Fest" in KA,oder? Da kann ich nicht.

So, am 12./13. könnte ich mir freinehmen..oder im August, aber da geht ein WE für´s DeKerf-Treffen drauf  ..

So long,
3F


----------



## Froschel (2. Juli 2003)

20. Juli kann ich oooch nicht.
Ich setzte alles auf 12. + 13.  
und auf "Das Fest" kommt Moloko und Morcheeba und ich bin nicht da .....plärrrr


----------



## Cook (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Kallsruher!

Ist ja wirklich schwierig mit euch. Also am 20.7. ginge es auch bei mir. Dann erst wieder Mitte August.

Ich merk mir mal den 20.7. vor. Evtl. dann mit Schwarzspecht und Thomas Ka?

@Schwarzspecht: habe seit Mai immer leichte Halsschmerzen, manchmal auch stärker, gehen aber nie ganz weg. Man wird halt alt   Gute Besserung!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juli 2003)

@ Axel und Thomas
Seid ihr eigentlich verwandt und habts noch nicht gemerkt? So oft wirds den Nachnamen "Ka" ja auch nicht geben ;-)

@ Bernhard
Moloko hat schon beim Southside-Festival den Soundcheck nicht hinbekommen - kein großer Verlust, die nicht zu sehen!

Hab mir den 20. jetzt dick fürs Mitleiden angekreuzt!


----------



## Wooly (4. Juli 2003)

Moloko ist trotzdem einfach geil, aber die sind ja Headliner und spielen erst abends ... also ich melde mich auch schon mal für die Leidenstour an !!!


----------



## nils (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Moloko ist trotzdem einfach geil, aber die sind ja Headliner und spielen erst abends ...*




Ahhhh, rat mal was sich grad bei mir im Kompaktscheibenspieler dreht...


----------



## Cook (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> * ... also ich melde mich auch schon mal für die Leidenstour an !!! *



Klasse!

Zwischenstand:

Feste Mitleider: Marcus, Schwarzspecht and me
Evtl. Thomas Ka, evtl.Nachbar von mir

Termin: 20.Juli, 10 Uhr? Unterer Marktplatz FDS (Fontänen)

Strecke: 38km, ca.500hm, ca.3h reine Fahrzeit
Anforderung: Trial, Trail, Surf, Heiz. Technik sollte vorhanden sein, Kondition nicht sooo wichtig. Bei Nässe verschärft sich das ganze leider.

Grober Verlauf für Kartengucker: Von FDS Treppen und 18 Serpentinen ins Christophstal - alte Kniebissteige bis Arnoldhütte - Blockpfad und Treppen zum Bärenschlössle zurück(Christophstal) - Teuchelweg Richtung Kniebis (Schotter) - bei der krummen Buche Einstieg Grenzweg zum Zwieselberg - weiter Richtung Schiltach bis Schmiedsberger Platz (Mittelweg) - Trialstrecke zum Zieflesbrunnen - zurück zum Schmiedsberger Platz - Schotterpistenheizen zum Zwieselberg - Blockpfad (Mittelweg) Richtung FDS - Baldenhofergraben (Surfen) - FDS

Bis dann
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Axel Ka _
> *Technik sollte vorhanden sein*



Maaaaammmiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!
Da komme ich doch auch runter, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Juli 2003)




----------



## Cook (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> 
> Maaaaammmiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!
> Da komme ich doch auch runter, oder? *



Sorry, ich wollte keinen erschrecken, denn schlimm ist es nicht.
Ist ja auch alles relativ. Man sollte einfach Spaß am rumholpern haben. Für nkwd wäre es wahrscheinlich mehr Qual als Lust...nur so als Beispiel  

Also bitte keine Sorgen machen, Schwarzspecht.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Axel Ka _
> *Termin: 20.Juli, 10 Uhr? Unterer Marktplatz FDS (Fontänen)*



Könnte man die Uhrzeit an den Murgtäler RadlExpress anpassen? Der fährt 8:11 Uhr in KA los - müsste dann ja eigentlich passen, oder fährt der nur bis Forbach? Ich checke das nochmal ...

Dann könnte ich das Auto meiner Frau lassen.

Grüßle


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2003)

8:11 ab Karlsruhe Hbf
10:30 an FDS

Puuhh, wird ja ein echter Frühstart!


----------



## Cook (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *8:11 ab Karlsruhe Hbf
> 10:30 an FDS
> 
> Puuhh, wird ja ein echter Frühstart! *



Hey, da bist du ja 2h20min unterwegs! Da stimmt was nicht.
Wahrscheinlich musst du beim Umsteigen in Raumünzach lange warten?
Länger als 1h45min darfs nicht dauern. Wird ja sonst eine Weltreise. Nimm doch einen ganz normalen Zug und stells Rad einfach mit rein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2003)

Werd das nochmal checken - andererseits könnte ich dann im Zug ausschlafen ...


----------



## Wooly (14. Juli 2003)

Schwarzspecht, ich würde dann in Gernsbach zusteigen. 
Wenn wir den RE nehmen, geht es auf jeden Fall schneller, und wir kommen auch bis Freudenstadt .. ;-))

sitze gerade im 38 Stock in New York und schaue auf den Central Park, freu mich aber auch schon wieder richtig auf den schönen Schwarzwald ;-)))))

mfg Marcus


----------



## Froschel (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *sitze gerade im 38 Stock in New York und schaue auf den Central Park, freu mich aber auch schon wieder richtig auf den schönen Schwarzwald ;-)))))
> 
> mfg Marcus *


und was ist mit dem Pfälzerwald ?????


----------



## Wooly (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *
> und was ist mit dem Pfälzerwald ????? *



sorry wie konnte ich den vergessen, den vermisse ich natürlich auch .. ;-))) .. war gestern eine Runde fahradfahren, einmal um den Central Park, 5 th Avenue hoch und 9 th wieder runter, ich sage dir, reiner Mord !!! ;-)))
Also geh ich doch lieber wieder zuhause biken ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2003)

Laut Fahrplan gehts nur so: http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...=dh.019909228.1058265142&REQ0HafasScrollDir=1

Und der Murgtal-Radl-Express fährt 8.25 bis 10.42 Uhr!

Wäre ja auch froh, wenn ich nicht schon im Morgengrauen weg muß.

Gruß


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2003)

lass Worten auch Taten folgen ! (soll heissen: wo bleibt das versprochene Bildchen Deines Downhill-Boliden ?)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2003)

... schufte momentan bis in die Puppen und will ja ein Bild bei Tageslicht machen!


----------



## Cook (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Laut Fahrplan gehts nur so: http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...=dh.019909228.1058265142&REQ0HafasScrollDir=1
> 
> Und der Murgtal-Radl-Express fährt 8.25 bis 10.42 Uhr!
> ...



Mensch Schwarzspecht,

so viel Einsatz am Sonntagmorgen um zu meiner Tour zu kommen ist mir ja fast schon peinlich ;-)

Ich kümmere mich nachher nochmal um die Fahrzeiten. Den Radl-Express musst du ja nicht nehmen, oder?

Mit'm Auto wärs viel geschickter (so 1 1/4h maximal). Kannst du dich nicht mit Marcus kurzschliessen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Wooly (16. Juli 2003)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier:

Karlsruhe Hbf 	20.07.03	  ab   	08:11 	8 	
RE 28017	RegionalExpress 
Fahrradtransportzug, Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich 
Ettlingen West 	  ab   	08:18 
Bruchhausen(b Ettl) 	  ab   	08:22 
Malsch 	  ab   	08:27 
Muggensturm 	  ab   	08:32 
Rastatt 	  ab   	08:40 
Kuppenheim 	  ab   	08:45 
Gaggenau Bf 	  ab   	08:55 
Gernsbach Bf 	  ab   	09:09 
Weisenbach 	  ab   	09:21 
Forbach(Schwarzw) 	  ab   	09:33 
Schönmünzach 	  ab   	09:52 
Baiersbronn 	  ab   	10:07 
Freudenstadt Stadt 	  ab   	10:25 
Freudenstadt Hbf 	20.07.03	  an   	10:30 	

Axel, du kannst uns ja denn direkt am Bahnhof aufpicken, was wäre denn beeser, Stadt oder HBF?

Schwarzspecht, falls du doch mit dem Auto fährst kannst du mich irgend wo auf der Strecke aufpicken?

Und denkt dran, am Wochenende ist Fahrradmitnahe in RE Zügen kostenlos !!!!


----------



## Cook (16. Juli 2003)

Zum neuen Treffpunkt machen wir gleich den Stadtbahnhof (dort stehen Hinkelsteine rum, sog. "Stelen") um 10.30 Uhr.

Also Marcus und Schwarzspecht, am Stadtbahnhof aussteigen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Wie wäre es mit dem hier:
> .
> .
> ...



Da stimmt was nicht. Oder in Baiersbronn werden Ochsen angeschirrt. Bis FDS sind es nur 5km.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Juli 2003)

... muß ich erst die Chefin fragen, ansonsten halt der Frühzug - wir Biker sind ja leidensfähig!

Melde mich nochmal!
Gruß


----------



## Cook (17. Juli 2003)

RE 28003 (Regionalexpress)
ohne Umsteigen

Abfahrt K'he  9 Uhr 14 (neunuhrvierzehn)
Ankunft FDS 10 Uhr 47 (zehnuhrsiebenundvierzig)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

Kann's Auto nehmen. Dann bleibts bei 10 Uhr FDS (Bahnhof?) und ich hole den Markus unterwegs ab (wo, wann?). Falls noch jemand im Auto mit möchte, ein Bike mit Fahrer müsste noch reinpassen.

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Cook (18. Juli 2003)

Lassen wirs beim Stadtbahnhof, weil es mehr Parkmöglichkeiten gibt. 10 Uhr ist sehr gut.

Stadtbahnhof: von Baiersbronn kommend durchfahren bis zur Ampel. Dort links abbiegen und geradeaus durchfahren bis der Bahnübergang zu sehen ist, aber vorher an der Kreuzung rechts (Zebrastreifen) und dann links auf den Parkplatz.

Bis dann 
Axel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

Okay!

@ Marcus
Bin heute abend und morgen ganztags unterwegs. Schicke dir ne PM mit Telefonnummer etc.. Schreib mir dann (oder auf AB sprechen) wann und wo ich dich auflesen soll!

Bis spätestens Sonntag
wir (meine neue Gabel und ich) freuen uns schon!

Gruß


----------



## Wooly (19. Juli 2003)

Hallo Schwarzspecht,

ich bin jetzt morgens doch in Karlsruhe, ich rufe dich an und dann können wir absprechen wo wir uns treffen.

mfg Marcus


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juli 2003)

Axel-"No-Mercy"-Ka hat mich fast drei Stunden lang über verblockte, wurzelige und äusserts knifflige Trails gescheucht. Das waren harte 38 km! Wenn er nicht guckte, bin ich immer wieder mal zu Fuß über besonders fiese Stufen gehoppelt - aber nicht weitersagen!

GESAMTERGEBNIS:
Gelbes Trailtrikot: Axel Ka
Rotes Pünktchen-Trikot für den letzte Anstieg: Schwarzspecht
Tagessieg: Axels Frau für ihren Apfelkuchen!

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen.
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juli 2003)

Hat wohl gestern Nacht noch mit Morcheeba gebechert, war jedenfalls telefonisch entschuldigt!

Prost!


----------



## Cook (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Axel-"No-Mercy"-Ka hat mich fast drei Stunden lang über verblockte, wurzelige und äusserts knifflige Trails gescheucht. Das waren harte 38 km! Wenn er nicht guckte, bin ich immer wieder mal zu Fuß über besonders fiese Stufen gehoppelt - aber nicht weitersagen!
> 
> GESAMTERGEBNIS:
> ...



Danke, Schwarzspecht, für den Kommentar!

Habe auf der Heimfahrt vom Bahnhof mit Mühe Oberschenkelkrämpfe abwenden können. Normalerweise wären am Ende unserer Tour noch 2 kleine Steigungen gekommen. Hab ich wg. Selbstschutz unterschlagen (ebenfalls nicht weitersagen).

Konditionsmässig muss ich mich voll geschlagen geben.

Schade war nur, das Herr M.Thiel kurzfristig verweigerte. Hätte ihm auch gerne Kaffee und Kuchen angeboten. 
Er hat wahrscheinlich eine heimische "Softie"-Tour vorgezogen ;-)

Also Wolfgang, gerne wieder eine gemeinsame Tour!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Axel Ka _
> *Schade war nur, das Herr M.Thiel kurzfristig verweigerte. Hätte ihm auch gerne Kaffee und Kuchen angeboten.
> Er hat wahrscheinlich eine heimische "Softie"-Tour vorgezogen ;- *



... neee neee gar keine Tour ... lang- und kurz-kettige Haluzigene zwangen mich erst gegen 5 Uhr morgens in die Knie, was dann zu einer entspannten Erwachenszeit um ca. 4 Uhr Mittags führte, gerade richtig zum Ende der Tour der France Etappe ...


----------

